# ESP E-II MF-9 BABYMETAL Collaboration Model



## couverdure (Nov 8, 2019)

https://espguitars.co.jp/productinfo/13643/


----------



## c7spheres (Nov 8, 2019)

Awesome! tO many strings for me to handle though! Looks fun.


----------



## Adieu (Nov 8, 2019)

....tiny Japanese girls can play 9strings???

They got some kinda mutant hands or something???


----------



## prlgmnr (Nov 8, 2019)

Adieu said:


> ....tiny Japanese girls can play 9strings???


They just look small because they are far away.


----------



## CptnBps (Nov 8, 2019)

prlgmnr said:


> They just look small because they are far away.







Joking aside, do any Babymetal songs even use a 9 string?


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Nov 8, 2019)

It looks pretty, but a 28" fixed scale 9 string just sounds like a nightmare unless you're going to tune it in a non-standard fashion. I don't know a thing about Babymetal though - is that something they do?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 8, 2019)

DrSadisticPhD said:


> Joking aside, do any Babymetal songs even use a 9 string?





Just that one so far.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Nov 8, 2019)

I love their absolute commitment to being over the top in every way.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Nov 8, 2019)

Gotta have a gigantic string to get to C# without spaghetti when you play it on 28". I do like the body design, though. Maybe they'll do an LTD version and I Can find out.


----------



## zenonshandro (Nov 8, 2019)

Yeah when it's a 28" scale, it's not nearly long enough on the low end. Didn't this community decide that in like 2013 when I started reading SS?


----------



## asopala (Nov 8, 2019)

DrSadisticPhD said:


> Joking aside, do any Babymetal songs even use a 9 string?





Bloody_Inferno said:


> Just that one so far.



Also these.





Also, from what I could gather from the guitarists in the band, they probably used the Hellraiser 9 model to track these, which had a 28in scale. I'd still want at least 30in on a 9, but the guitar tracks sound really good regardless.


----------



## sezna (Nov 8, 2019)

Well now I have to buy it just on principle.


----------



## erdiablo666 (Nov 8, 2019)

This but with 8 strings and 25-28" multiscale. Oh yeah.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 8, 2019)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Just that one so far.




I did not realize before this moment that I kinda want a 9 string.


----------



## c7spheres (Nov 8, 2019)

To bad it's like $3k. It looks like it would be really fun to mess around on.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 8, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> To bad it's like $3k. It looks like it would be really fun to mess around on.



Yeah... for $3k I probably would spend that only on something I thought I'd use a lot. This probably isn't that. 

At least they are giving a transparent deadline so we all can muse on it for a while.


----------



## c7spheres (Nov 8, 2019)

cardinal said:


> Yeah... for $3k I probably would spend that only on something I thought I'd use a lot. This probably isn't that.
> 
> At least they are giving a transparent deadline so we all can muse on it for a while.


 The Agile 9 strings are about $700. hudge difference, but they're neck thru's.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 8, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> The Agile 9 strings are about $700. hudge difference, but they're neck thru's.



Yeah. I need to buy that Baby Metal album and see if any of it really sticks with me.


----------



## c7spheres (Nov 8, 2019)

cardinal said:


> Yeah. I need to buy that Baby Metal album and see if any of it really sticks with me.


Haven't heard to much Baby Metal, but the musicians are incredible players from what I have heard.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 8, 2019)

asopala said:


> Also these.




Didn't realise Elevator Girl used one as well. I just assumed it was a distorted bass. Sweet.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 8, 2019)

Haha that's BxMxC song was AWESOME.


----------



## Spicypickles (Nov 8, 2019)

Haven’t heard any of this stuff but aside from vocals that first song is a banger


----------



## cardinal (Nov 9, 2019)

Listened to most of the album the morning and liked it a lot. Fun stuff. 

Question for Babymetal fans: how can a I buy the Japanese version of Metal Galaxy? It looks like the international version is missing BxMxC for some reason. Id like to buy it to support the band but honestly can't figure out how.


----------



## asopala (Nov 9, 2019)

cardinal said:


> Listened to most of the album the morning and liked it a lot. Fun stuff.
> 
> Question for Babymetal fans: how can a I buy the Japanese version of Metal Galaxy? It looks like the international version is missing BxMxC for some reason. Id like to buy it to support the band but honestly can't figure out how.



Short of going to Japan? I think there's a few websites that let you import cds. Only thing is expect it to be crazy expensive all told due to shopping, the fact that Japanese records tend to be at least $20 apiece, and that it's pressed in Japan as a double album (for some reason), etc.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 9, 2019)

asopala said:


> Short of going to Japan? I think there's a few websites that let you import cds. Only thing is expect it to be crazy expensive all told due to shopping, the fact that Japanese records tend to be at least $20 apiece, and that it's pressed in Japan as a double album (for some reason), etc.



Rats. Was hoping there was a trick to download it from iTunes somehow.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Nov 9, 2019)

Could just buy whatever version you can actually obtain and just download the track. Imports are stupid expensive. I've spent like $15-$20 on imported korean EP's in the past.


----------



## ixlramp (Nov 9, 2019)

Wow. Although i do not like the graphics, a space-themed Japanese one-pickup 9 string is a lovely concept.


----------



## AltecGreen (Nov 9, 2019)

cardinal said:


> Listened to most of the album the morning and liked it a lot. Fun stuff.
> 
> Question for Babymetal fans: how can a I buy the Japanese version of Metal Galaxy? It looks like the international version is missing BxMxC for some reason. Id like to buy it to support the band but honestly can't figure out how.




The easiest way is to create an Amazon.jp account (It is different than an account for the US.) You can then buy it from Amazon.jp. Note: when you first sign on to amazon.jp, you can select English as the language. The listings are still in Japanese but the engine is now in English and identical to the US Amazon. You can buy things from Amazon.jp as long as the item is sold by Amazon. Third party sellers will not ship to the US. Otherwise, you can use a variety of proxy services. These can be used an almost any Japanese online sites and this is how I buy Japanese gear like pedals.


----------



## c7spheres (Nov 9, 2019)

Reading up a bit on BabyMetal it appears YuiMetal left BabyMetal because of physical conditions and also to pursue solo project as Mizuno Yui. With that and the earlier death of Mikio Fujioka they keep pushing on almost without skipping a beat it would seem. There's no plan's to replace Yui and I was surprised how fast they replaced Mikio too. They are like a machine. It amazes me how some of these bands can replace guitarists so fast especially. It would take me years to learn all those parts for those songs. Really puts me in my place in terms of that particular skill for sure. Yes, at that I do suck.


----------



## Avedas (Nov 10, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> Reading up a bit on BabyMetal it appears YuiMetal left BabyMetal because of physical conditions and also to pursue solo project as Mizuno Yui. With that and the earlier death of Mikio Fujioka they keep pushing on almost without skipping a beat it would seem. There's no plan's to replace Yui and I was surprised how fast they replaced Mikio too. They are like a machine. It amazes me how some of these bands can replace guitarists so fast especially. It would take me years to learn all those parts for those songs. Really puts me in my place in terms of that particular skill for sure. Yes, at that I do suck.


They're managed by a talent agency so it's not that surprising. Not too many people would turn down that gig either.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 10, 2019)

Does anyone know who did the 9-string playing for the album sessions? I assume the Kami band is using 9-strings live? Anyone know who's in the live touring band?


----------



## asopala (Nov 10, 2019)

cardinal said:


> Does anyone know who did the 9-string playing for the album sessions? I assume the Kami band is using 9-strings live? Anyone know who's in the live touring band?



They tend not to release that information all that readily, but I'd put my money on ISAO doing it, cause he's a member of the kami band and mostly plays 8s. There was also a Twitter post of him getting a Hellraiser 9, so I'd put my money on him.

The live band they've made anonymous now (but their instruments aren't, meaning you can usually identify people based on their signature models), so it's kinda harder to say. The kami band listed on Wikipedia is accurate, but they got the guys from Galactic Empire to play with them in the USA. And they don't use 9s live sadly, I wish they did.

At least Avatar was solid for that show.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 10, 2019)

asopala said:


> They tend not to release that information all that readily, but I'd put my money on ISAO doing it, cause he's a member of the kami band and mostly plays 8s. There was also a Twitter post of him getting a Hellraiser 9, so I'd put my money on him.
> 
> The live band they've made anonymous now (but their instruments aren't, meaning you can usually identify people based on their signature models), so it's kinda harder to say. The kami band listed on Wikipedia is accurate, but they got the guys from Galactic Empire to play with them in the USA. And they don't use 9s live sadly, I wish they did.
> 
> At least Avatar was solid for that show.



Thanks! They came through town not long ago and I decided to sit it out, not realizing that the new album had 9s all over it. Saw some footage and was a bit disappointed to see that the band was in masks.


----------



## c7spheres (Nov 10, 2019)

Avedas said:


> They're managed by a talent agency so it's not that surprising. Not too many people would turn down that gig either.


 That makes sense more now, but still, who could do that gig on such short notice? That would just be hard to learn a BabyMetal set for me personally. I'm persopnally not at that level unless maybe I had the other guy spoonfeeding me the parts to learn. Even then it would be a tall order. Lots of talent out there for sure.


----------



## vildhjarta888 (Nov 10, 2019)

asopala said:


> They tend not to release that information all that readily, but I'd put my money on ISAO doing it, cause he's a member of the kami band and mostly plays 8s. There was also a Twitter post of him getting a Hellraiser 9, so I'd put my money on him.
> 
> The live band they've made anonymous now (but their instruments aren't, meaning you can usually identify people based on their signature models), so it's kinda harder to say. The kami band listed on Wikipedia is accurate, but they got the guys from Galactic Empire to play with them in the USA. And they don't use 9s live sadly, I wish they did.
> 
> At least Avatar was solid for that show.



ISAO doesn't have the hellraiser it wasn't his these are his though https://www.instagram.com/p/Bx5Dt16BbWa/


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 11, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> That makes sense more now, but still, who could do that gig on such short notice? That would just be hard to learn a BabyMetal set for me personally. I'm persopnally not at that level unless maybe I had the other guy spoonfeeding me the parts to learn. Even then it would be a tall order. Lots of talent out there for sure.



Most of the Kami band members are either GIT (Musician's Institute) alumni (Mikio Fujita was an instructor), or some of Japan's top sessionists (the bassist Boh is definitely one and drummer Hideki Aoyama has a wealth of albums under his belt). It's the session musician's life. You have to be able to learn songs on short notice to get gig, and be damn good at it. In Galactic Empire's case, they opened for Babymetal in a tour and were good enough to leave a lasting impression on Koba to hire them.


----------



## vildhjarta888 (Nov 11, 2019)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Most of the Kami band members are either GIT (Musician's Institute) alumni (Mikio Fujita was an instructor), or some of Japan's top sessionists (the bassist Boh is definitely one and drummer Hideki Aoyama has a wealth of albums under his belt). It's the session musician's life. You have to be able to learn songs on short notice to get gig, and be damn good at it. In Galactic Empire's case, they opened for Babymetal in a tour and were good enough to leave a lasting impression on Koba to hire them.



Don't forget the drummer of Shadow Of Intent he toured with them being their drummer (was kinda surprised at that tbh cause SOI isn't that well known)


----------



## sezna (Nov 17, 2019)

When do esp’s namm offerings typically show up at retailers? i unfortunately have to buy this


----------



## Derek Spear (Nov 18, 2019)

sezna said:


> When do esp’s namm offerings typically show up at retailers? i unfortunately have to buy this


I'm not 100% certain, but I believe this may be special order only. I contacted my rep at Sweetwater when the guitar was first announced, and he was initially told by his contact at ESP that this wasn't being planned for release in the US. A week later, he got a call back from ESP saying that they would be available in the US after all. I went ahead and placed my order...it's scheduled for release sometime next summer.


----------



## sezna (Nov 18, 2019)

well fuck me I just emailed a distributor. why do I want this?


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 19, 2019)

couverdure said:


> https://espguitars.co.jp/productinfo/13643/



This should be ABORTED.

I will repeat my stance on this clearly : this should NOT be happening

a younger me would’ve actually gotten slightly upset at the prospect that those clowns have a clown guitar made for them by one of, if not, the best custom shop on earth....and then they go and make it 9 string on top of it, like why not go for 10 since this is SO unnecessary 

what a joke....baby metal....and the masses keep laughing, only the hegemony knows their laughing unwittingly at themselves 

lol!!!! Just my angry whisky, bad day and , the sobering truth of an alcohol fueled opinion about a band that shouldn’t exist esp getting an ESP sig

like what ajooooke dude!? 
Their hands are smaller than a 10 year old American , how the hell are they even going to fret????? Like ala Michael Angelo Battio: flip your hand upside down and fret backwards basically 

they can’t even play their signature 

wtf is wrong with esp? Then again baby metal is probably a home team band so I can see how they are using those little Asians to sell to us big, bad Americans

How many will be fooled by this ploy???

FWIW ESP KNOWS how to market and build guitars so Kudos to them on making money, god bless America


----------



## c7spheres (Nov 19, 2019)

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> This should be ABORTED.
> 
> I will repeat my stance on this clearly : this should NOT be happening
> 
> ...



In all fairness the guitar players are playing them, not the girls themselves. The girls are just the "face" of BabyMetal. It is ridiculous, but for some reason I still want one, but way to expensive for me. It does look fun to mess around on though.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 19, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> In all fairness the guitar players are playing them, not the girls themselves. The girls are just the "face" of BabyMetal. It is ridiculous, but for some reason I still want one, but way to expensive for me. It does look fun to mess around on though.


Oh good call man
And I agree, why do you think I’m partially annoyed : the build quality alone is going to be enough to make me wanna touch it, but as you said, def not a buy item


----------



## AltecGreen (Nov 19, 2019)

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> Oh good call man
> And I agree, why do you think I’m partially annoyed : the build quality alone is going to be enough to make me wanna touch it, but as you said, def not a buy item




Don't worry. Plenty of people will. I've seen people post on Twitter after reserving theirs at the BigBoss store.

I'm not a fan of Babymetal but no matter how you feel about them or their music they have made an impact. I have to respect the heavy lifting they have done. They have helped pave the way for a lot of other Japanese bands to gain attention outside of Japan.


----------



## mlp187 (Nov 19, 2019)

I have a nine string I don't play at all and I want this. I don't care for babymetal either. I just really like the guitar.


----------



## sharedEQ (Nov 19, 2019)

They have a gimmick that works.


----------



## sezna (Nov 19, 2019)

sharedEQ said:


> They have a gimmick that works.


At risk of taking this way off topic, at what point does artistic novelty become a gimmick?


----------



## sharedEQ (Nov 19, 2019)

sezna said:


> At risk of taking this way off topic, at what point does artistic novelty become a gimmick?


Artistic novelty implies unique.

There are tons of studio backed female trio/quatro bands. From Bannanarama to Destiny's Child. That someone applied this formula to metal qualifies as gimmick, in my book. But one that works.

Why don't you tell me about how your book differs from my book...


----------



## cardinal (Nov 19, 2019)

So they are up-front about the fact that they are a "manufactured" band. So what. The material is a lot of fun IMHO and the musicians playing are really talented. No music is for everyone though.


----------



## sezna (Nov 19, 2019)

sharedEQ said:


> Artistic novelty implies unique.
> 
> There are tons of studio backed female trio/quatro bands. From Bannanarama to Destiny's Child. That someone applied this formula to metal qualifies as gimmick, in my book. But one that works.
> 
> Why don't you tell me about how your book differs from my book...



I don’t think our books differ too much. I agree that fusing two disparate genres can be a gimmick. That being said, It think one can attribute more artistic integrity to babymetal if they first are familiar with jpop. To the uninitiated, it seems like a mindless genre blend, but I see it as the natural conclusion of the recent explosion of popularity of metal and rock in japan combined with their pop music culture. 



cardinal said:


> So they are up-front about the fact that they are a "manufactured" band. So what. The material is a lot of fun IMHO and the musicians playing are really talented. No music is for everyone though.



for context, i live in asia, and I think the “manufactured” nature of pop stars is standard and embraced, which is a bit weird for a western audience. that in itself should not put anybody off from their music, so I agree with you.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 19, 2019)

I love Babymetal. The vocals are interesting, but the music is technically challenging enough to keep my interest. I really want the 7 string Arrow sig. This one I can do without, just because it doesn't look terribly interesting. And I hate manufactured bands and talentless musicians as much as the next guy, but there is an actual band playing these instruments. That's a lot more than you can say for a lot of manufactured bands, who sing/play only over fully recorded backing tracks and do not write their own material. If the girls were just singing over backing track I'd say hard pass. But I'd love to see one of their live shows sometime.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 20, 2019)

huge esp fan, but after all these years that e-ll logo still bugs me...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 20, 2019)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> huge esp fan, but after all these years that e-ll logo still bugs me...



I've warmed up to it. 

Then again, I'm not fond of the swoopy ESP logo. 

Block logo for life!


----------



## c7spheres (Nov 20, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've warmed up to it.
> 
> Then again, I'm not fond of the swoopy ESP logo.
> 
> Block logo for life!



I wonder why they (other brands included) just put the best logo's on the headstocks and put the E-ii or whatever on the back along with the serial number. It would look way better with the block logo ESP on there, and just put the E-ii somewhere else. This is why other companies too should to more no inlay's no logo's etc. Peopleinto guitars know what it is anyways. Well, maybe not I guess.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 20, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> I wonder why they (other brands included) just put the best logo's on the headstocks and put the E-ii or whatever on the back along with the serial number. It would look way better with the block logo ESP on there, and just put the E-ii somewhere else. This is why other companies too should to more no inlay's no logo's etc. Peopleinto guitars know what it is anyways. Well, maybe not I guess.



I think they want to reserve the "ESP" logo for their more expensive, up-market lines. Stuff like Custom Shop, Original, USA, etc. 

In particular ESP has always had a ton of sub-brands. That's just how they operate it seems.


----------



## nightlight (Nov 20, 2019)

That guitar does look pretty kick ass, whatever you want to think about Babymetal.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 20, 2019)

sezna said:


> for context, i live in asia, and I think the “manufactured” nature of pop stars is standard and embraced, which is a bit weird for a western audience. that in itself should not put anybody off from their music, so I agree with you.



Yeah, I find it somewhat refreshing that everyone understands that it's just a performance. My wife and I are American, but she meet with some Korean record executives a few years ago, and they explained how they put together a band with members hired to perform a specific act: they are expected to sound, look, dress, and behave in public in a way that suits the band. The fans know that all of it is an act from top to bottom, and everyone has fun with it. Seems much more reasonable than what seems to be the western idea that musicians absolutely must be "authentic" in some way, and that their private, inner-most thoughts and inherent being must match with the on-stage persona.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Nov 20, 2019)

cardinal said:


> The fans know that all of it is an act from top to bottom, and everyone has fun with it. Seems much more reasonable than what seems to be the western idea that musicians absolutely must be "authentic" in some way, and that their private, inner-most thoughts and inherent being must match with the on-stage persona.


I don't know, if you look at pop music, we're pretty much playing the same game. But most people aren't thinking those performers are authentic to anything other than a paycheck. But that's the difference between performer/musician and artist. An artist doesn't have to be a performer or even really a musician, but people do expect a level of authenticity.


----------



## AltecGreen (Nov 20, 2019)

The debate about 'manufactured' is not something particularly new. The stigma of 'manufactured' still haunt the Monkees 50 years later. How does one define 'manufactured' in the first place. Is it the fact they didn't write their own music? Lots of famous acts didn't write their own music. Elvis Presley, Joe Cocker, many of the Motown bands. In fact you could make the argument that many of the Motown acts were a product of the label since they had a team of session players, song writers, etc.

For people who are put off by Babymetal, you better hide now. The Western media is playing up Ironbunny, a new act, as a rival to Babymetal. 

Let's add a cyborg bunny to girl singers. I find the vocals in Ironbunny to be superior to Babymetal.


It is curious that a lot of Western artists are actively collaborating with these acts. Joakim Broden of Sabaton, Alissa Gluz-White of Archenemy, and Tim Henson and Scott Lepage of Polyphia performed on Babymetal's latest album. Ironbunny's debut album featured Doug Aldrich, Geroge Lynch, and Warren DeMartini.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 20, 2019)

I do enjoy Ironbunny, though I didn't really think of him in the context of Babymetal. 

And yeah, many many many musicians/bands buy songs from others. I don't really buy the idea than an "artist" must be somehow authentic to their on-stage/performing persona. Authors and actors are not their characters but rather use them as forms of expression. Musicians I would think would get the same benefit.


----------



## Derek Spear (Nov 20, 2019)

AltecGreen said:


> no matter how you feel about them or their music they have made an impact. I have to respect the heavy lifting they have done.



Agreed. Considering their pop idol roots, it's easy to see why so many people would be put off by them. However, after seeing them perform live three times in the last three years...I can easily say that the girls and the backing musicians put 100% effort into their performances...every single night. Also, as a father of a teenage daughter, I'm glad that a group like Babymetal exists that she and I can both enjoy together, and has inspired her to play music the same way that Metallica inspired me 30+ years ago.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 20, 2019)

Also important: their latest album is killin' it with a 9 STRING guitar.


----------



## asopala (Nov 20, 2019)

cardinal said:


> Also important: their latest album is killin' it with a 9 STRING guitar.



That and I don't think I've ever heard a 9 string sound THAT good--close second has to be Rob Scallon's Double Drop B song, in my opinion, cause they sound less like basses and more like guitars.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 21, 2019)

Guys, i think your being too philosophical about baby metal

It’s shit.....its shit that sells, but its still shit

Success is measured by the man anyway i guess

If anyone likes it, ENJOY!


----------



## Avedas (Nov 22, 2019)

asopala said:


> That and I don't think I've ever heard a 9 string sound THAT good--close second has to be Rob Scallon's Double Drop B song, in my opinion, cause they sound less like basses and more like guitars.


High budget for mixing, and the bar set for 9 string songs wasn't particularly all that high in the first place.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 22, 2019)

That really needs a reverse pointy inline headstock.


----------



## Derek Spear (Nov 22, 2019)

ESP Japan has posted some new pics on their Twitter profile:

https://twitter.com/ESPGuitarsJP/status/1197711597449306113?s=20

Seems that Ohmura and Leda are playing this guitar on the Japan tour.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 22, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> That really needs a reverse pointy inline headstock.


That is ALL I’ve been saying on nearly EVERY ESP thread....

ESP, your biggest error/mistake in your moldings are NOT having a reverse point headstock!!!!


----------



## kisielk (Nov 23, 2019)

dspear732 said:


> ESP Japan has posted some new pics on their Twitter profile:
> 
> https://twitter.com/ESPGuitarsJP/status/1197711597449306113?s=20
> 
> Seems that Ohmura and Leda are playing this guitar on the Japan tour.


I'm going to use this pic next time someone asks "are my hands too small to play guitar?"


----------



## Nick (Nov 23, 2019)

Call me old fashioned but watching young girls dress up and perform when you are an adult and not their parents does not sit right with me...


----------



## Avedas (Nov 23, 2019)

Nick said:


> Call me old fashioned but watching young girls dress up and perform when you are an adult and not their parents does not sit right with me...


Idol culture can get pretty sketchy but it's not like they're children.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 23, 2019)

Su is 21 and Moa is 20.


----------



## asopala (Nov 23, 2019)

Nick said:


> Call me old fashioned but watching young girls dress up and perform when you are an adult and not their parents does not sit right with me...


I'm with you on that. FWIW, I'm around their age, but it definitely felt weird seeing people who could be my dad (and not bringing their kids or anything, no less) getting VIP packages for every show they played...and the band's been at it since 2010 (but they hit the US in 2015). Yeah...


----------



## kisielk (Nov 23, 2019)

when I was living and working there, one of my Japanese coworkers invited me to a concert at the last minute. I just like going to shows so I didn’t really ask much about it and just accepted his offer. Turns out it was an idol concert, can’t remember who exactly, but the audience consisted entirely of nerdy dudes waving glow sticks in perfect synchronization to every song while a young girl danced around on stage in a variety of costumes and sang songs. I’ve never felt so out of place at a show... definitely one of the weirdest things I’ve experienced. Worst part was my coworker gave me my own glow sticks and just had no idea what to do


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 23, 2019)

Nick said:


> Call me old fashioned but watching young girls dress up and perform when you are an adult and not their parents does not sit right with me...


Not a fan of plays, symphonies, musicals, movies, or ballets, professional sports, or the olympics, either, huh?

Implying that people under 20 should not perform, or that those who watch those performances are pedophiles, is ridiculous.


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 24, 2019)

Nick said:


> Call me old fashioned but watching young girls dress up and perform when you are an adult and not their parents does not sit right with me...




unless you are talking about old bands who survived the test of times, pretty much everyone out there is on their 20-30. Every single pop artist is, and every "new" band who made it up or on their first album is that young.... fuck the stupid Billie Eilish who "sings" (more like mumbling) teh stupid "Im a baaaaad guy....duh" song, shes 17

so what, you are not gonna see some awesome new metal band because the guys would be 23?... or you are talking specifically about the girls?..... dont dare to watch the olimpic games aye

you can still watch and enjoy the show, you dont have to sexualise the singers, jsut watch the guitar players riffing ona 9 string and enjoy the show bro \m/


----------



## cardinal (Nov 24, 2019)

Off topic but IMHO Billie Eilish is awesome. Reminds me a lot of some Trent Reznor type stuff.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 24, 2019)

I know what your saying, but these chicks are 20+ and let me say this, id rather watch females on stage dancing in skirts and makeup than id like to see a dude dancing in a skirt on stage.....call me old fashioned, but ill take a girl over a man any day (no gross pervy ages obviously, age of consent) lol sorry but I’m over Queen, Glam, and all that.....lets see girls on stage for once.....maybe baby metal ain’t so bad after all...perspective hmmm


----------



## Avedas (Nov 25, 2019)

Kitty Pryde was doing 7 years ago everything Billie Eilish is doing but much better.


----------



## c7spheres (Nov 25, 2019)

The lead singer can actually sing too. It would be nice if she or someone in the band could do a heavier voice sometimes. Not sure if they have anyone doing that. Haven't heard enough of it yet. I like the guitar's heavy sound though. Good production on that.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 25, 2019)

dspear732 said:


> ESP Seems that Ohmura and Leda are playing this guitar on the Japan tour.



Can you imagine if Ohmura made them do this in twinkle pink? The world is not yet ready for such awesomeness.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 25, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> Can you imagine if Ohmura made them do this in twinkle pink? The world is not yet ready for such awesomeness.



The idea of both Ohmura and Leda both using 9 strings is awesome enough, let alone signatures. Hell, that, and Leda getting Strandberg to build him a Cygnus Boden 9 will be sick.


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 25, 2019)

although their outfit resembles the anime style of "girls", they are far more covered than any other female singer out there lol

at least they arent playing topples with an "X" tape over her nipples like on Butcher Babies lol


----------



## cardinal (Nov 25, 2019)

Avedas said:


> Kitty Pryde was doing 7 years ago everything Billie Eilish is doing but much better.



I've not heard of Kitty Pryde; thanks for the tip. I'll check it out. I heard See Me In A Crown on a radio a few months ago and just flipped out because I loved it so much.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 25, 2019)

Avedas said:


> Kitty Pryde was doing 7 years ago everything Billie Eilish is doing but much better.


she's literally nothing like billie eilish though. eilish is like grimes 2.0 or white girl version of FKA twigs.


----------



## Avedas (Nov 25, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> she's literally nothing like billie eilish though. eilish is like grimes 2.0 or white girl version of FKA twigs.


I'm sure people who are into the scene would know better. I'm not really a fan; it was just an observation.


----------



## AltecGreen (Nov 25, 2019)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The idea of both Ohmura and Leda both using 9 strings is awesome enough, let alone signatures. Hell, that, and Leda getting Strandberg to build him a Cygnus Boden 9 will be sick.




These guys are more focused on their signature pedals right now. Boh has been hawking his new signature bass pedal, Ryu no Sumika, that clocks in at over $1K USD. KarDian was showing off the new Leda prototype pedal at the Tokyo Pedal Summit this weekend. This ones got to be at least $400-500. The standard KarDian stuff is already over $300. Ohmura already has his signature pedal, the Vivie Irene 66.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 25, 2019)

What is it with pedals these days???
Fuck pedals man, all you need is an Axe Fx III and a FC6 (+ a mission engineering pedal), 2 pedals, done 

that’s all  anyone else with me!?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 25, 2019)

AltecGreen said:


> These guys are more focused on their signature pedals right now. Boh has been hawking his new signature bass pedal, Ryu no Sumika, that clocks in at over $1K USD. KarDian was showing off the new Leda prototype pedal at the Tokyo Pedal Summit this weekend. This ones got to be at least $400-500. The standard KarDian stuff is already over $300. Ohmura already has his signature pedal, the Vivie Irene 66.



I knew Leda was getting a signature pedal from Limetone Audio but didn't know about the KarDian stuff. Good to know.

Spraking of which, both companies need some worldwide distribution so I can try some.


----------



## AltecGreen (Nov 25, 2019)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I knew Leda was getting a signature pedal from Limetone Audio but didn't know about the KarDian stuff. Good to know.
> 
> Spraking of which, both companies need some worldwide distribution so I can try some.



I thought it was Limetone also but then KarDian posted about the Leda pedal. The prototype shown this weekend had a KarDian label on it however KarDian and Limetone audio were exhibiting together along with Craftpros. I would not be surprised if it this is a collaborative project between Limetone and KarDian. KarDian was selling a collaborative pedal they did with Soul Power Instruments and Flying Teapot.

I recommend both companies. I have Limetone and KarDian pedals on my board. The Limetone stuff is pretty much always on.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 25, 2019)

AltecGreen said:


> I thought it was Limetone also but then KarDian posted about the Leda pedal. The prototype shown this weekend had a KarDian label on it however KarDian and Limetone audio were exhibiting together along with Craftpros. I would not be surprised if it this is a collaborative project between Limetone and KarDian. KarDian was selling a collaborative pedal they did with Soul Power Instruments and Flying Teapot.
> 
> I recommend both companies. I have Limetone and KarDian pedals on my board. The Limetone stuff is pretty much always on.



Yeah, I've heard nothing but good things about both companies, hence I do wish for a wider distribution. I'm pretty sure Ikuo was the guy that got Leda on board as well since he's a big advocate of Limetone as well as Soul Power. Both companies have some cool mods on the Boss volumes and MXR Dis respectively. The latter I'm really curious to try out.


----------



## AltecGreen (Nov 25, 2019)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Yeah, I've heard nothing but good things about both companies, hence I do wish for a wider distribution. I'm pretty sure Ikuo was the guy that got Leda on board as well since he's a big advocate of Limetone as well as Soul Power. Both companies have some cool mods on the Boss volumes and MXR Dis respectively. The latter I'm really curious to try out.




Limetone can barely keep up. They have suspended production of everything except the Focus and Focus NX pedals right now just so they can meet demand. I failed to get a Focus NX in the first shipment and now I'm looking to have to wait till the sixth shipment in late spring of 2020 at best. As expensive as these pedals are, they can barely keep up with demand. The situation is the same with Verocity. At one point they were down to under ten units across their entire lineup for sale. I'm not sure any of these companies can expand beyond Japan.


----------



## redkombat (Apr 2, 2020)

I mean it's a cool that esp came out with a 9 and all but who wants to pay 3k for a 28" scale with a weird paint job


----------

